# Just seen posted on Ring that someone set a snare trap on neighbors property and it killed there dog.



## Kara (11 mo ago)

Hello I'm new here and I came upon this while researching about what I just seen posted on Ring Neighbors App. Someone posted that there Dog was missing and then posted a update that the Dog was found in a snare trap that their neighbor put on their property without permission. With that being said I think everyone really needs to be aware of your surroundings and property markers etc. Also you have to get permission from the owner of a property that isn't yours to do anything on the property and keep them updated on what you are doing or what you have placed and where for many reasons. I also say that when getting permission from a owner it is best to get it in writing and notorized for many reasons. I just wish everyone would follow the rules, laws, and regulations as it's not hard to follow directions and I think we are all adults here and it should be a given. I am just so sad to have seen that post on Ring Neighbors App about this beloved Dog that was their family member found dead on their property because their neighbor put a snare trap on their property without permission illegally. So please be mindful of all involved and follow the Rules, laws, and regulations that are in place for a reason. Happy Hunting to all and good luck.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

and awaaaaaaay we go. Thanks for registering Kara.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks for joining Karen

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## LEfriend (Jun 14, 2009)

She says Happy Hunting to all so maybe there is a third option and that is she is a decent person pointing out something unfortunate that shouldn’t have happened. If so she will quickly know that no good deed goes unpunished by those quick to pounce here with very little info. 

it wouldn’t take a PETA person to be upset. Sure many on here wouldn’t be happy campers if it was your prize bird dog in a snare someone set on your property without your permission


----------



## Kara (11 mo ago)

I am a hunter and fisher myself and am far from PETA. I was just letting everyone know about something that happened so unfortunately and that's all I was doing. I'm sorry if I came off any other way but trust me when I say I am far from PETA. I will always feed my family no matter how anyone feels about my decision to hunt or not. As long as I'm ok with it and my family is fed and my cars aren't getting totaled from overpopulated animals then that's all that matters in my opinion. So again Happy Hunting and Fishing to you all.


----------



## Kara (11 mo ago)

M.Magis said:


> LOL
> 
> I guess these more creative tactics are working on some of you. Thats ex












This is a small buck mounted right on my wall so you all are very wrong on your accusations. I love you hunt and fish and just thought I would try to clear this up real quick.


----------



## Kara (11 mo ago)

ASJ said:


> Put money on an IP out of country or one that uses Network Sharing to mask the address. I kill these kinds of posts every morning at 5:00 am with a cup of coffee in hand or when I see them throughout the day. Next post will probably have a url to something. That isn't the picture of the real person posting.











Here is a picture of me right now with no makeup on and the picture is for sure me. Thank you for assuming all these things that are not true.


----------



## Kara (11 mo ago)

I have never seen so many people be so rude and judgemental just because I posted about someone loosing their beloved hound due to the neighbor putting a snare trap on their property without permission which in return killed their hound. I am just blown away honestly by how many people are so rude and judgemental and assuming things about me that aren't true by any means. I have learned now that this space is not what I was expecting that's for sure. I thought we were all in this together????? I guess I'm wrong.....? I have been a hunter and fisher since a very young little girl as that's how I was raised and will continue to pass it along with my kids and on from there. I am just honestly taken back from this response I got from this post. I'm sorry you all thought all these terrible things about me and assumed because it's far from accurate. Just because I'm a Female that's wearing a dress in my profile picture doesn't mean it's not me or that I don't hunt or fish or anything. So please don't make false narratives and assumptions about someone that you don't even know. It can really rub you wrong especially with me being new here and this is my first post and I got attacked for no reason. Just wow..... Smh.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Snares properly set should not kill. they are designed to capture and hold behind the front legs. I used a couple to trap some beavers that were eating my trees. They were very alive at capture. And the raccoon that I caught was released. That was a bit scary as raccoons are crazy. Those were my first 2 snare uses and they worked properly. Also we have requirement where used in that they can't fully close. That way a deer may snag it but they then walk out. Used properly they are safe and humane capture.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Well played and welcome aboard Kara. Once everyone removes their foot your thread will get back on topic. 

Kip


----------



## youngunner (Jun 21, 2009)

Somebody makes a post encouraging people to follow the existing property and wildlife laws in this state and be a good neighbor and a bunch of outdoorsmen attack them for it. 

My former job was a lobbyist for the sportsmen industry nationwide. I left that role because it is an impossible job to do in this society. I worked on laws to the protect the right to hunt, fish and trap in every US state and the most important thing I took away from that job is:

We need more sportsmen who care about property and fish and wildlife laws not less. The bad actors make us all look bad and hurt our credibility before lawmakers. We need less bad actors and more stewards of our public resources. Protect what is right. I worked night and day on a bill in New Mexico to outlaw trapping. That bill passed last year and outlawed trapping on public land because too many dogs were ending up in illegally set traps. 

Whether you intended to or not those of you that attacked her make yourselves look like you’re against property right and protecting our great outdoor heritages in the state. 

Whether she is a troll or not has nothing to do with whether she is right or not.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

Dang! Finally found a woman that enjoys hunting & fishing & she is already married. You go girl. On another note I have had several hounds get in snares.The tracker showed the dogs sitting down. The snares were Ohio legal & tagged so I simply reached down and took the snares off. If this snare caused your neighbors dog to die I would contact the DNR. Before any trappers chime in Iam a trapper also ( just snared a coyote tuesday ) but this person did not have permission & at the least should offer to pay for the dog. As privateer stated an Ohio legal snare should not kill.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks for caring and sharing Karen....Rich


----------



## Kara (11 mo ago)

FlyFishRich said:


> Thanks for caring and sharing Karen....Rich


You're welcome Rich ..... Kara


----------



## Kara (11 mo ago)

chris1162 said:


> Best winter thread yet!


Well thank you for the compliment. I didn't intend for this to start like it did, but I quickly wanted to shutdown all the false narratives about me for sure. I hope to move on and enjoy this platform. I would love to learn something new and maybe help other's as well with any information I may know about hunting, fishing, ECT. Hopefully I cleared this all up now. Happy Hunting🏹 and fishing 🎣 everyone 💪🏼


----------



## Kara (11 mo ago)

bare naked said:


> Dang! Finally found a woman that enjoys hunting & fishing & she is already married. You go girl. On another note I have had several hounds get in snares.The tracker showed the dogs sitting down. The snares were Ohio legal & tagged so I simply reached down and took the snares off. If this snare caused your neighbors dog to die I would contact the DNR. Before any trappers chime in Iam a trapper also ( just snared a coyote tuesday ) but this person did not have permission & at the least should offer to pay for the dog. As privateer stated an Ohio legal snare should not kill.


I appreciate such a kind compliment. You're absolutely correct and they contacted DNR about this and I couldn't agree more with you. Thank you for understanding what I was trying to do here as well. Happy Hunting 🏹 and fishing 🎣.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ASJ said:


> Put money on an IP out of country or one that uses Network Sharing to mask the address. I kill these kinds of posts every morning at 5:00 am with a cup of coffee in hand or when I see them throughout the day. Next post will probably have a url to something. That isn't the picture of the real person posting.


I’m glad our mods here don’t act like this.


----------



## ovrecheck (Nov 10, 2018)

Kara said:


> Hello I'm new here and I came upon this while researching about what I just seen posted on Ring Neighbors App. Someone posted that there Dog was missing and then posted a update that the Dog was found in a snare trap that their neighbor put on their property without permission. With that being said I think everyone really needs to be aware of your surroundings and property markers etc. Also you have to get permission from the owner of a property that isn't yours to do anything on the property and keep them updated on what you are doing or what you have placed and where for many reasons. I also say that when getting permission from a owner it is best to get it in writing and notorized for many reasons. I just wish everyone would follow the rules, laws, and regulations as it's not hard to follow directions and I think we are all adults here and it should be a given. I am just so sad to have seen that post on Ring Neighbors App about this beloved Dog that was their family member found dead on their property because their neighbor put a snare trap on their property without permission illegally. So please be mindful of all involved and follow the Rules, laws, and regulations that are in place for a reason. Happy Hunting to all and good luck.


What was the snare trapper intended target?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Kara said:


> Hello I'm new here and I came upon this while researching about what I just seen posted on Ring Neighbors App. Someone posted that there Dog was missing and then posted a update that the Dog was found in a snare trap that their neighbor put on their property without permission. With that being said I think everyone really needs to be aware of your surroundings and property markers etc. Also you have to get permission from the owner of a property that isn't yours to do anything on the property and keep them updated on what you are doing or what you have placed and where for many reasons. I also say that when getting permission from a owner it is best to get it in writing and notorized for many reasons. I just wish everyone would follow the rules, laws, and regulations as it's not hard to follow directions and I think we are all adults here and it should be a given. I am just so sad to have seen that post on Ring Neighbors App about this beloved Dog that was their family member found dead on their property because their neighbor put a snare trap on their property without permission illegally. So please be mindful of all involved and follow the Rules, laws, and regulations that are in place for a reason. Happy Hunting to all and good luck.


Please pm me. I am a mod....Tom


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I think it's cleaned up now. Kara welcome to ogf. A few of you should be ashamed for ASSUMING. us mods will handle spamers, peta and other issues. HE WHO CAST THE FIRST STONE. WE ARE NOT A FOURM THAT TOLERATES BS.


----------



## Kara (11 mo ago)

ovrecheck said:


> What was the snare trapper intended target?


Coyote is what I am thinking. This wasn't my personal experience but a neighbor nearby. So I'm waiting for more details on the situation myself. I will update you if I hear anything else.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Again welcome!!


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Kara said:


> Coyote is what I am thinking. This wasn't my personal experience but a neighbor nearby. So I'm waiting for more details on the situation myself. I will update you if I hear anything else.


You could be right. Could've been someone trying to protect pets in the area and ended up killing what they wanted to protect. Hope they own up to it. Thanks for sharing.

Kip


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Nothing wrong with her post.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Welcome Kara!
Enjoyed your posts and look forward to reading more.



Saugeye Tom said:


> Nothing wrong with her post.


Nope...not a thing wrong with her post at all.
The topic of this thread is as stated in Kara's opening post.
Please Welcome Kara as a new member and keep further posts on topic.
Thanks


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Kara, at first I was also skeptical at your first post being brand new. I kept reading as new post were made and at first agreed with some. I hope you are genuine and if so I welcome you to this great community. Most are good people that have seen our god given rights and heritage drug through the mud over and over. I apologize for them but understand what most of them were thinking from your first post. Hopefully you stay a member and contribute to this forum. Good hunting and good fishing sent your way also.


----------



## ClevSteamer (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for the post kara. Don’t listen to these morons.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Bueller................Bueller.............Bueller


She hasn't been on here since Feb 15th. Not sure why....


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> She hasn't been on here since Feb 15th. Not sure why....


Yea..can't imagine why either.
Sure hope some people take heed cause you can bet what happened in this new member thread won't happen again without some drastic consequences.


----------

